# Royal Blue.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I misplaced my book that tells me what cars came with what engines. My Royal Blue has the cast-in handrails, what cars go with it?? Actually, I know what cars, (631, 633, 630), but what variation of 633 goes with it?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is my original boxed 48T set, does that help?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 633 is unpainted red plastic, diecast chassis, brass coupler weights and Type 1 trucks (slot above springs.)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not know either. Train Girl showed her Royal Blue set. Hers had a gray gondola. A rare car.
Tom, flyernut's Royal Blue has cast on handrails, so not a 1948. So probably not brass weight
couplers. And I guess variations of cars could exist. Here is a couple pics of mine. These cars are
not from same set. I don't really collect sets. If I happen to have the cars, fine. I have no set boxes.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, my next electronic purchase will probably be a new laptop. Things are starting to go on this one.
The SD card holder does not hold card anymore. That started this morning. I have to hold card in myself.
And my i and j seldom works the first time.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, I read right over the cast in handrail detail. The 1950 set is different! There is no 633, the 50T set has a 642 American Flyer boxcar and a 638 caboose. The 50T is in fact an uncataloged set.
Sorry for missing that detail earlier Flyernut.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, if your computer is working fine with Windows 10 you can just buy a cheap port replicator (dock). the SD's and USB's plug into that. They also have HDMI outputs to drive a TV monitor. A good bluetooth keyboard and mouse can be had for under $70. Maybe you have better control than me but whenever I get a new laptop it seems to cost $2,000 so I only get one every 7 or so years.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My laptop came with Windows 8 and I loaded it with Windows 10. It works ok. I have a wireless keyboard and mouse
I got for my tower. I do not think either have been used. Laptop is about 6 years old. It is a cheap Dell that cost about
200.00. Does all I need. I just need the basics.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Oops, I read right over the cast in handrail detail. The 1950 set is different! There is no 633, the 50T set has a 642 American Flyer boxcar and a 638 caboose. The 50T is in fact an uncataloged set.
> Sorry for missing that detail earlier Flyernut.


Would that be a red 642 or a brown 642?? I think it's a red one, but not sure, black weight couplers?..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be red with black coupler weights. Could be painted or unpainted.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

mopac,
You mentioned that "Train Girl showed her Royal Blue set. Hers had a gray gondola. A rare car ".
I saw this one the other day on eBay. Looked nice.










Very Clean.


----------

